# Moon Doggie Coffee Roasters & Retro Espresso Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Moon Doggie is located in Bergen County NJ about 2 miles west of NYC. We are at the centerpoint of the ten most populated miles in the U.S. - and we are the ONLY artisan coffee roaster in the entire area! How sad is it that no one wants to take the time to learn the art of good coffee and will settle for any old rancid swill because they don't know the difference? Well, now they have someone to show them what they've been missing!

More...


----------

